# .22LR semiauto mag loaders?



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

Hi folks,

My wife has stopped shooting her Bersa FS .22 because the mags have small sharp buttons and the springs are strong... she breaks nails and gets sore fingers loading it.. 

anyone know of a .22LR speed loader that works on a variety of flat stack mags? I also have a Ruger mark I with a flat mag holding 9 shots, and a Walther P22 with a slightly wide mag holding 10... it's a wobbly single stack  not quite a double, which wouldn't work for rimfire anyway... 

We both have 9mm, hers is a Glock and mine a Bersa Thunder, and both love the thumb-operated speedloader... fast and easy... would like to find similar for .22LR mags.. 

thanks!

Big Dave in Dallas

P22, Bersa FS 22, Ruger Mark I 22, Taurus 941 .22mag, Glock 26, Bersa Thunder 9, S&W 1951 Chief's Special .38


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

BigDaveP said:


> ...
> 
> anyone know of a .22LR speed loader that works on a variety of flat stack mags?


Yes. It's called a _husband_. :smt082

Other than that, I know of no other loader that will do those different mags.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

James NM said:


> Yes. It's called a _husband_. :smt082
> 
> Other than that, I know of no other loader that will do those different mags.


the "Husband" model has already been through extensive testing and has not yet failed to load her magazines when she uses it. It is, though, very large and takes up lots of space, and often gets frustrated at not having time to do its own shooting..


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

BigDaveP said:


> the "Husband" model has already been through extensive testing and has not yet failed to load her magazines when she uses it. It is, though, very large and takes up lots of space, and often gets frustrated at not having time to do its own shooting..


Might I suggest investing in additional mags, so that the husband will have more time to shoot between reloads? Or maybe a .22 LR revolver as they are easier to reload. My personal favorite is a 10 shot S&W 617. I have a speed loader for it and it works great.

Also, the Ultimate Cliploader works great for Ruger MKII, MKIII, and Buckmark pistols. Not sure about MKI. There are some videos of it on Youtube a search will pull up. http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=16700&st=ultimate clip loader&s=

I would suggest one of the above solutions, otherwise the wife may look for a new model of the "husband loader".


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

James NM said:


> Might I suggest investing in additional mags, so that the husband will have more time to shoot between reloads? Or maybe a .22 LR revolver as they are easier to reload. My personal favorite is a 10 shot S&W 617. I have a speed loader for it and it works great.
> 
> Also, the Ultimate Cliploader works great for Ruger MKII, MKIII, and Buckmark pistols. Not sure about MKI. There are some videos of it on Youtube a search will pull up. http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=16700&st=ultimate clip loader&s=
> 
> I would suggest one of the above solutions, otherwise the wife may look for a new model of the "husband loader".


The wife already has a 317 with 8 shots... she loves that little gun... but she wants to be the master.. mistress? of all of them...

it's certain that the HusbandReloader model is worn and old, and cannot be counted upon to work properly for much longer.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BigDaveP said:


> it's certain that the HusbandReloader model is worn and old, and cannot be counted upon to work properly for much longer.


Just make sure she doesn't take all your toys with her if she goes shopping for a new reloader! :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Just make sure she doesn't take all your toys with her if she goes shopping for a new reloader! :smt023


:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

BigDaveP said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My wife has stopped shooting her Bersa FS .22 because the mags have small sharp buttons and the springs are strong... she breaks nails and gets sore fingers loading it..
> 
> ...


There are a lot of options out there for a Ruger, from simple:
http://www.tacticalinc.com/style-magazine-loader-ruger-mkii-p-516.html

to fancy:
http://www.gunblast.com/Cliploader.htm

If any .22 magazine has a side button to depress the follower, a handy husband can often rig-up something similar to this:
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/14404-1.html

Just find a piece of plastic, drill/cut/file hole(s) to closely fit the mag body contours, smooth any rough/sharp edges, and you're all set! Before these were commercially offered, my friends and I used old stamped metal switch plates sold for mounting rocker switches on the bottom edge of a car's dashboard. The cutouts matched the Ruger .22 mag bodies perfectly in many cases; others required a little filing, then they were good-to-go. If the mag's base is placed on a table or other solid non-skid surface, the loader can be slipped over the mag body and pushed down with one hand, leaving the other hand to feed the shells in under the feed lips. If designed well, it transfers the stress/strain from the fingers and hands to the wrists/arms.


----------

